# Converting a Weber Kettle into a WSM ?



## scarbelly

Before my dad passed he just had to have a Weber 22" Kettle so my wife and I bought one for him. The only time he used it was the time I came up to cook some steaks just before he passed. 

I now have a Weber 22 that I would like to try to convert into a WSM style smoker. I have seen this ring which sit atop the base to add the additional height but it is a bit pricey and am wondering if anyone has found anything else out there

*BBQ Stacker*

Price: $139.00






The all new BBQ Stacker can increase the cooking capacity of a Weber Smokey Mountain (WSM) or Cajun Bandit smoker by more than 50%! Or you can use it with a Weber Charcoal Kettle as a smoker.

The WSM version comes with the 22" stainless steel extension ring and an extra cooking grate. It will fit a 22" Weber Smokey Mountain as well as a 22" Weber Kettle. 
 

The Cajun Bandit version will fit the Cajun Bandit smoker conversion as well as the 22" Weber Kettle. Add an optional charcoal ring and heat deflector for $20 more (recommended if you're using with the Weber Kettle)

Any ideas will be much appreciated 

Thanks

Scar


----------



## chef jimmyj

How about this... http://www.webstaurantstore.com/140-qt-heavy-weight-aluminum-stockpot/407APT140HD.html    Same deal as a Mini WSM Conversion...JJ

Update: I didn't see the price in your post. Your labor time, hardware and an additional grill grate will probalbly cost more than the $30 difference...


----------



## scarbelly

I looked at that Jimmy but at $107 + shipping the other one is looking cost effective


----------



## jirodriguez

Just build yourself a UDS and keep your Weber as your high heat grill. You can build a UDS fairly cheap, and they work really well.


----------



## bama bbq

JIRodriguez said:


> Just build yourself a UDS and keep your Weber as your high heat grill. You can build a UDS fairly cheap, and they work really well.


Big Poppa Smokers has a pretty neat kit for ~$130: https://www.bigpoppasmokers.com/store/bbq-accessories/big-poppa-s-engineered-drum-smoker-kit  it comes with everything but the drum.


----------



## scarbelly

Bama BBQ said:


> Big Poppa Smokers has a pretty neat kit for ~$130: https://www.bigpoppasmokers.com/store/bbq-accessories/big-poppa-s-engineered-drum-smoker-kit  it comes with everything but the drum.


I saw that one posted a while back. My issue is too many toys on the patio. I have a 4 burner grill, my SmokinTex and the Weber in addition to the Wood Fired Pizza oven and am running out of space, so a drum is not really an option right now. Thank you for the info


----------



## s2k9k

Scarbelly said:


> I saw that one posted a while back. My issue is too many toys on the patio. I have a 4 burner grill, my SmokinTex and the Weber in addition to the Wood Fired Pizza oven and am running out of space, so a drum is not really an option right now. Thank you for the info


Solution: 

Bigger patio!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Scarbelly said:


> I saw that one posted a while back. My issue is* too many toys on the patio*. I have a 4 burner grill, my SmokinTex and the Weber in addition to the Wood Fired Pizza oven and am running out of space, so a drum is not really an option right now. Thank you for the info


 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Cryin' a river over here Bro...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Who's your Buddy?...JJ


----------



## scarbelly

Chef JimmyJ said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cryin' a river over here Bro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's your Buddy?...JJ


OK - too many toys for Mrs Scar


----------



## piaconis

I like the kit.  Might have to do thay myself, and have my Weber Gold as a backup/secondary smoker.


----------



## ironhorse07

At $139.00 sounds like cajun bandit is right to me. just sayin.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Go to a fabrication shop just for shits and grins and see how much to roll a piece of 1/8" (or smaller) sheet metal to the size of the kettle, and at the height you want...  have them roll or bend the edges for a smoother edge...  just another thought and won't hurt to find out....


----------



## scarbelly

JckDanls 07 said:


> Go to a fabrication shop just for shits and grins and see how much to roll a piece of 1/8" (or smaller) sheet metal to the size of the kettle, and at the height you want... have them roll or bend the edges for a smoother edge... just another thought and won't hurt to find out....


I was thinking about that earlier today. I will have to go down to San Diego (50 mi) to do that - we live in a small town with no fabrication shops - but it is worth a try


----------



## jdh8707

there is a company that sells a kit for the wsm conversion. i dont have a link but look up, smoke-ez , i think it runs a little cheaper than the cajun bandit setup.


----------



## tjohnson

NWDave has the Smoke-EZ, but eventually purchased a WSM

Check with Dave

TJ


----------



## nwdave

Yep, Smoke-EZ.  It works.  Many imitators but they all do the same thing:  imitate a WSM, kinda, sorta. The opportunity to purchase a 22.5 WSM for $100 off from NewEgg (when the wife was in an agreeable moment) was too much to pass up.  All these things are basically a drum barrel cut to a specific height that fits on the kettle.  The Smoke-EZ supports 2 grids and accepts the kettle lid.  It does the job, as I'm sure the other offerings do as well.

This shouldn't be a surpise to many, but the Smoke-EZ was MODIFIED last week after sitting on the shelf for about a year.  I cut an appropriate opening in the side and lowered the shelf supports and now it's my Franken Wood-Fired Kettle Pizza oven and best yet, it works just fine.


----------



## savupoika

How about using aluminum extencion ring ? I know that aluminun is not good with food, but sense there is no contact between food and aluminum

would it be ok to use ? There is lots of old juice-boilers availeble for a low price, not shure of the diameters, but maybe some would fit a smokey joe.


----------

